# Fischfinder vom Ufer aus



## Hecht19 (25. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin schon seit längerem am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Echolot anschaffen soll. Ich angel vom Ufer aus und besitze kein Boot. Konntet Ihr schon Erfahrung sammeln und einen bstimmten Fischfinder empfehlen?

lg


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer aus*

schau mal hier im Forum gibt es einige Testberichte darüber


----------



## fischbär (17. September 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer aus*

Ich habe den Deeper. Gekauft aus mehreren Gründen:

-Vexilar hat schlechte Sensitivität in sehr flachem Wasser
-FishHunter ist bei uns kaum zu bekommen und hat nur hohe Frequenzen und entsprechend enge Sendekegel.
-Deeper hat 2 Frequenzen und gute Bewertungen bei Amazon

Ich würde sagen, dass er exzellent ist, sowohl Bodenbeschaffenheit als  auch Fischvorkommen zu untersuchen. Die hohe Frequenz funktioniert auch  noch in sehr flachem Wasser (60 cm). Bei uns in der Elbe sieht man da am  Buhnenkopf eigentlich immer einen dicken Räuber schwimmen.  Köderfisschwärme ebenso. Man sieht wirklich schön, wie Fische auf und  abtauchen, bzw. aus und in den Sendekegel schwimmen.
Die größten Nachteile: schwer und groß. Schlecht auszuwerfen und fliegt  nicht sonderlich weit, zudem gefährlich beim Aufschlag auf harten  Sachen, da er sehr viel kinetische Energie mitbringt die ihn viel  anfälliger macht als zB die Smartcastdinger. Außerdem geht es nur bei  relativ langsam fließenden Wasser, da er sonst abtaucht und dann die  Verbindung abreißt.
Reichweite sind ca. 30 m. Es reicht mir eigentlich immer, aber mehr wäre sicher besser.

Grundsätzlich ist er jetzt nicht so super toll zu gebauchen um Fische  wirklich zu finden und dann da zu angeln, aber vor allem wenn man nichts  fängt, sieht man eigentlich nie was auf dem Echolot... Es beruhigt also  zumindest die Nerven


----------



## Dominik.L (17. September 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer aus*

Also ich habe mich damals für das Vexilar Sonarphone entschieden, da es mit WiFi 60m+ Reichweite hat und wie ein normales Echolot auch die echte Struktur  und keine Fischsymbole oder gar Symbole für Pflanzen wie der Deeper anzeigt. Dadurch gehen meiner Meinung nach beim Deeper viele Details verloren.


----------



## christian1109 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer aus*

Hey such eh ein echolot das man von ufer aus benutzen kann welche gibt es denn da und welches ist gut Verbindung usw Preis spielt keine rolle

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer aus*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich damals für das Vexilar Sonarphone entschieden, da es mit WiFi 60m+ Reichweite hat und wie ein normales Echolot auch die echte Struktur  und keine Fischsymbole oder gar Symbole für Pflanzen wie der Deeper anzeigt. Dadurch gehen meiner Meinung nach beim Deeper viele Details verloren.



Nö, der Depper zeigt ganz normal die Rohdaten an, wenn Du willst. Sonarphone geht halt erst ab über einem Meter, das ist bei uns oft schon viel...


----------



## fischbär (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer aus*



christian1109 schrieb:


> Hey such eh ein echolot das man von ufer aus benutzen kann welche gibt es denn da und welches ist gut Verbindung usw Preis spielt keine rolle
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Es gibt den Deeper, den Fishhunter, Vexilar Sonarphone sowie diverse Smartcast-Klone aus China.
Letztere sind nur für die Tiefe brauchbar, billig und gut zu werfen,
Fishhunter ist in Dtl. fast nicht zu bekommen aber vermutlich mit der beste. Ab Ende des Jahres soll es zudem einen mit Multi-Beam geben...
Vexilar Sonarphone soll gut sein, ist im Prinzip ein Smartcast mit Rohdatenanzeige und Wifi. Hat die bessere Reichweite, es gibt aber relativ viele unzufriedene Kunden.
Fridaylabs Deeper ist ein guter Kompromiss aus Funktionalität und Reichweite und hat die beste App.


----------



## kati48268 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer aus*

Vor gar nicht langer Zeit wurde man für so ein Ding belächelt, weil Technik-Schicki-Micki, heut ist das schon Old School weil es nix mit Handy & App zu tun hat...
|rolleyes

Fish Finder, China-Bauart.
Den Geber kann man gut werfen. Ich häng ihn auch ans Köderboot oder auch ans Ruderboot, wenn ich keine Lust auf das große Echo habe.
Reichweite je nach Bedingungen ca. 50-60m, Tiefenmessung exakt, aber der Geber muss nahezu ruhen, während des Einholens oder während der Fahrt gibt es Phantasiewerte.
Im Fluss bei Strömung kann man aus abwechselnden realistischen Werten & Idiotie-Ergebnissen einen ungefähren Wert ermitteln.
Strukturerkennung eher mies, Fischalarm nutze ich nicht, halte ich für unsinnig.

Deutlich besser als die Smartcast-Teile weil größere Reichweite. Batterie im Geber ist auswechselbar; bei manchen ist das nicht so, drauf achten, sonst muss man immer einen neuen Geber kaufen, wenn der Saft weg ist.

Gibt's bei ebay gelegentlich gebraucht als Schnäppchen für ca. 50 Tacken, die Dame, von der ich es ersteigert habe ist auch an Board, Neupreis weiß ich nicht genau, meine 80/90/100 Doppelmark.

Schönes Spielzeug.


----------

